# pink



## aprilraven (Nov 22, 2005)

these are just a couple of shots that i liked..just for the feathers, and the color...

flamigo's are so cool... 'scuse the size..but i wanted you to see detail..


----------



## anicole (Nov 22, 2005)

APRILRAVEN POSTING SOMETHING PINK?!?  Is the game over?  Are the snowcones for sale in Hades?!   

Just kidding, Ravie Babie ...  

Those are great shots!  I love the way their heads are lying against their bodies.

You do good stuff, chick!


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 22, 2005)

pallie...there is a cone with your name on it....look..over there by the brimstone    

thanks nicole....  'appreciate your comments...


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 22, 2005)

yes she does do good stuff and has been warned about posting so little 

love the close-ups raven. the colors and detail are great!

keep 'em coming ok????????


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 22, 2005)

It's just because you couldn't find any black flamingos, right?
That's why your pictures of them had to be pink?

Great detail. You obviously achieved quite what you wanted and it shows. The second, more abstract one, is particularly appealing.


----------



## woodsac (Nov 22, 2005)

Pink - shmink...I like em :thumbsup:


----------



## JonK (Nov 22, 2005)

Verrrrry nice....great saturation. You could do some great close in detail crops with these. Nice stuff aprilraven


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 22, 2005)

jonk and woodsac...thank ya'll... i just liked the look... i dig feathers, and love flamingos...

lafoto- looked for black flamigo's, but the only on that was black, looked more like a crow hanging with the pink chicks...

jonmikal..thanks for helping me with size...( make up your own jokes.....)


----------



## terri (Nov 22, 2005)

She lured us all in using the word "pink". I expected an only slightly dead body, you know?  

These are great! Really shows off those soft pink feathers, and I love that little eye in the top one.


----------



## Chiller (Nov 22, 2005)

Right on ...an Aprilraven post.  Bout time girl. 
  Love the colours....even though pink is not me either.    Great eye to see the textures in the feathers.  I love it.  Both are excellent shots
  Really hope to see more from you soon.


----------



## anicole (Nov 22, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> She lured us all in using the word "pink". I expected an only slightly dead body, you know?


 
(like I'm going to pass this one up ... :mrgreen: )


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 22, 2005)

slightly pink isn't her style. she perfers them crusty and dusty


----------



## anicole (Nov 22, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> slightly pink isn't her style. she perfers them crusty and dusty


 
 OMG ... ya'll have to stop ... ka widdit!  I can't keep spamming her thread, but ya'll are killing me! 

JonMikal, you forgot slightly cold ...


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 22, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> slightly pink isn't her style. she perfers them crusty and dusty




 :greenpbl: now your telling on yourself, brother jon... :mrgreen: 

and anicole... walk away while you still can.....i know where you live, work, play... HIDE!!

good times... great oldies.... sweaty b*lls....  


terri- that would be a term " slightly dead body" that would cover my look completely..maybe i should change my title to that... thanks for the input, girl!!

chiller- thank you thank you thank you....your the only one to take my work serious....( cough cough..)   :lmao: 
oh, and chiller, love the new avitar... that rocks, dude!!


----------



## anicole (Nov 22, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> chiller- thank you thank you thank you....your the only one to take my work serious....( cough cough..) :lmao:


 
HEY! I said they were nice shots. Besides, I've told you a thousand times to post the ones from your vacation.

(stirs up the newt and bat wings, bringing them to a boil ...)


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 22, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> JonMikal, you forgot slightly cold ...



oh, and nicole...arent they ALL slightly cold???????  (ooooOOOOOOOooooooh)  


i am such a diamond in the rough around here...  i get no respect...


----------



## terri (Nov 22, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> (like I'm going to pass this one up ... :mrgreen: )


 muahahahaha.....



> terri- that would be a term " slightly dead body" that would cover my look completely..maybe i should change my title to that... thanks for the input, girl!!


 You're too much.... And hey! I take your work seriously. I even remember the fox pictures you posted, they were that good. That was back in '04, I believe. :mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 22, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> muahahahaha.....
> 
> You're too much.... And hey! I take your work seriously. I even remember the fox pictures you posted, they were that good. That was back in '04, I believe. :mrgreen:




awww terri.... i kinda wanna hug you, now...thanks....  :hug:: 
your so sweet....thanks


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 22, 2005)

I remember those fox pics, and they were 2 cool, as are these, very nice texture April, and great exposures.. please post more!

And when you coming to see us??


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 22, 2005)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> I remember those fox pics, and they were 2 cool, as are these, very nice texture April, and great exposures.. please post more!
> 
> And when you coming to see us??




awww raymond... thanks for the offer....very few people invite angel of death to visit.... :mrgreen:   if i can get nicole to come with me, maybe we can sneak up there to meet all ya'll.....

thank you.......


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 22, 2005)

coooool!  all you need is a return ticket to Buffalo or Toronto.. we will take care of the rest.  I bet Airic, Chiller and Canoncan would be thrilled to go out on a shoot with you 2!


----------



## terri (Nov 22, 2005)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> coooool! all you need is a return ticket to Buffalo or Toronto.. we will take care of the rest. I bet Airic, Chiller and Canoncan would be thrilled to go out on a shoot with you 2!


 If you all get together, it will be a ticket-selling event.  I'd be totally jealous of that party!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey, great shots! the detail is awesome! aaaw, and look at his little eye!


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 23, 2005)

hey, thanks alexandra... i kinda dug the eye, she kept up with where i was the whole time....

terri....if we go, you can meet us there... how 'bout it???  plane ticket....we could so make this a big thing... as many as can make it...wouldnt that be great fun??


----------



## icondigital (Nov 23, 2005)

nice shots ravenapril! :sun:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 23, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> hey, thanks alexandra... i kinda dug the eye, she kept up with where i was the whole time....
> 
> terri....if we go, you can meet us there... how 'bout it???  plane ticket....we could so make this a big thing... as many as can make it...wouldnt that be great fun??



Ya Terri!! we need lots of help with this new baby coming!


----------

